# Davan Pyrography Machine



## LesleyW (7 Dec 2012)

Hi All

I joined this Forum a while ago to ask about scroll saw blades and got a couple of helpful answers, for which many thanks.

I have finally got around to having a look at other topics, specifically pyrography, and have found several that refer to the Davan Pyrography Machine. I have used one of these great little machines for at least 10 years and, in spite of having 3 other types, still use it for around 75% of the time. 

If anyone is interested in some information and/or an order form please feel free to PM me with your email addy. I don't have a vested interest in the Davan, I'm just happy to get other people using it. The gentleman who makes it at his home in North Wales is not online so cannot advertise it - he relies on myself and another pyrographer friend, as well as satisfied users, to pass the word around. Nothing like personal recommendation, anyway  

Regards


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (7 Dec 2012)

Do you have any info? Specs? Price? Pictures?


----------

